# Tiny fuzzy foster babies :)



## Rescued

Felt like I should share the puppy love since it's been a few days.

Momma foster and newborn pups (now two weeks) just got out of the vet a few days ago, and we didn't want to keep them at the main facility as momma hasn't been vaxed yet due to pups and we don't have a vax history for her.

So, they're all happily growing at my house! I can't handle the cuteness... it's going to get messy and awful in a few weeks, but for now I'm enjoying tiny fosters that have a mom to take care of them.

Pom momma, super sweet:

Tiny Grey bear:


Chunky Chocolate bear:


Sleepy Sable bear:


Momma's first walk just for fun! She was a breeder in her past life, and seems to be enjoying living inside and doing stuff just for fun (but never for more than ten minutes, she has to keep growing those chunky babies!)


----------



## So Cavalier

Awwww....what cuties! Can't wait to watch them grow. Was momma a mill momma? She's awfully cute too.


----------



## Rescued

So Cavalier said:


> Awwww....what cuties! Can't wait to watch them grow. Was momma a mill momma? She's awfully cute too.


Yep! Anyone who is interested PM me for details. Don't want to post too much location identifying info on the wide internets.

She is shockingly normal. Mostly in the potty training aspect, it is an EXTREMELY welcome surprise that she is happy to go potty outside as long as you take her out often enough. Only main complaint is that her breath is awful, but as soon as her teeth get fixed up when she gets spayed she'll be good as new.


----------



## Hambonez

omg they look like Ewoks!!


----------



## Rescued

Hambonez said:


> omg they look like Ewoks!!


seriously all they do is grunt and yawn. The level of cuteness is insane right now. Partly due to the fact that their eyes are half open and they're just tiny fat burritos.

Every morning I run into the kitchen to let her out to pee and then do this:


----------



## So Cavalier

It's awesome that she can raise her final babies in a peaceful, loving environment. I shudder to think how her previous life was.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Too cute! I hope everyone ends up in great homes.


----------



## taquitos

OHHH SO CUUUUTE

Reminds me of when I went to go see the mommas from the mill seizure that Meeko was from:









Such cuties! I'm looking forward to seeing them grow ^_^


----------



## asuna

i fricken LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE POMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ah meee gosh so cute


----------



## Rescued

So Cavalier said:


> It's awesome that she can raise her final babies in a peaceful, loving environment. I shudder to think how her previous life was.


As the manager of our "holding" facility said (we have an adoption facility open to the public and then another facility closed to the public that houses all our dogs waiting to go onto the adoption floor until they get vaxxed and evaled),

Rescued, your job is to give her a warm, safe, quiet place to raise her babies. You give her that, and she will do the rest. I almost hate to do this to you because now you're going to know how easy fostering is when you have a mom 

And I think we're doing a pretty good job 

I was at the mill when it was shut down, and she was one of the first ones I carried out (with her babies, then a day old) in my hoodie pocket to the medical trucks. She was in a small crate in a garage with a heat lamp over her, and no bedding or blankets.

I am so glad she is warm and inside now. With the recent weather here, I dont know if babies would have survived with it being this cold.

She has Nugget's huge 42" crate lined with a bathmat that fits perfectly and some other blankets, and covered with a comforter to reduce drafts and make it darker and more calming. I am so fortunate to have the opportunity to help her raise her babies the way she should, with all the vet care and a promise that this litter will be her last!


----------



## Sibe

Oh em gee they are so tiny! I wouldn't be able to do anything all day. I'd just look at them.


----------



## So Cavalier

> I was at the mill when it was shut down, and she was one of the first ones I carried out (with her babies, then a day old) in my hoodie pocket to the medical trucks. She was in a small crate in a garage with a heat lamp over her, and no bedding or blankets.
> 
> I am so glad she is warm and inside now. With the recent weather here, I dont know if babies would have survived with it being this cold.
> 
> She has Nugget's huge 42" crate lined with a bathmat that fits perfectly and some other blankets, and covered with a comforter to reduce drafts and make it darker and more calming. I am so fortunate to have the opportunity to help her raise her babies the way she should, with all the vet care and a promise that this litter will be her last!


This made me teary eyed. Bless you and your wonderful organization for saving these little precious babies. I know you will find momma the wonderful home she has always deserved.


----------



## Rescued

Its so freaking hard to get pictures of their tiny little faces. She was actually awake!



Smiling puppy.



My tiny girl!



I promise mom is getting just as much attention. She's just much harder to get non blurry pictures of.


----------



## ireth0

So darling!

It's always special when you get to work with pups so young. When we get them everyone at the shelter takes a little extra care for them and checks in with momma dog often.


----------



## elrohwen

Adorable! I can't wait to see more pics as they grow.


----------



## DJEtzel

Love the story, so great!  Pictures are just as good! Does momma have a name? Awesome job, and good luck with them! 

I've thought about fostering pregnant moms a few times... I just don't think I could deal with the mess of an entire litter when they got bigger! But this is pretty ideal... small dog = small litter! XD


----------



## zack

What a lovely story, so glad mum and babies are safe and so lovingly looked after. I don't doubt you will find loving forever homes for the pups and a final happy life for that gorgeous mum. Well done for what you have done for that lovely family.


----------



## Rescued

DJEtzel said:


> Love the story, so great!  Pictures are just as good! Does momma have a name? Awesome job, and good luck with them!
> 
> I've thought about fostering pregnant moms a few times... I just don't think I could deal with the mess of an entire litter when they got bigger! But this is pretty ideal... small dog = small litter! XD


Thats what I'm hoping. I may end up trading off a few days with another foster here and there once they're at their (did I use those right?) prime messy stage. For now I don't want to move momma to anyone elses house due to the stress it would cause her.

Its also really, really freakin easy right now. Basically one tiny (seemingly housetrained?) dog that stays in a crate. I would love for her to have more room but right now this works the best since the house is cold, having everyone in a crate is the least drafty option. Once the pups can move around more and I can use a heating pad I'll probably do an expen. Normally use my bathroom for fosters, but it is windowless and has an exhaust fan that comes on with the light which I think totally freaked her out, since she had never been inside.

I have been calling her Lexi because she reminds me a lot of a girl I used to teach at a camp... small, blonde, and spoiled with bad breath 

Here she is nursing last night! I took off the blankets to wash them, but the crate is covered with comforters and such to keep everyone warm! (And its not freezing or anything, house is set at 68 so I'm pretty sure I'm just being overprotective. Better safe than sorry!)


----------



## RedGermanPinscher

I miss my Pomeranians!!!!!!!!!!!! She looks sooooooooo happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cookieface

They're so cute - and tiny! Glad they're all in a good place now.


----------



## BubbaMoose

They are precious. The babies are purebred Poms too right? Love the nursing picture you posted. Momma looks so happy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PatriciafromCO

awww yes ewoks...  too cute


----------



## Abbylynn

They are soooo adorable! I am in love with greybear.


----------



## Rescued

BubbaMoose said:


> They are precious. The babies are purebred Poms too right? Love the nursing picture you posted. Momma looks so happy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We all have a feeling daddy is a Chi, but won't be able to tell for a few more weeks. They just look very chi-like, and the coloring reminds me more of a Chi than of a pom.

QUOTE=Abbylynn;2474761]They are soooo adorable! I am in love with greybear. [/QUOTE]

I am too. The foster mom in me always tries *not* to get attached to the tiniest baby, because I know how quickly they can go downhill and somehow am trying to guard my heart. She did get fluids today as she was a bit dehydrated but is still lively and wanting to nurse. Good thoughts everyone! I have formula and will start to supplement if needed. Fingers crossed they keep growing and doing well.

Also... cutest mom ever?



Here are the babies. You can see how much smaller greybear is... but fingers crossed that she keeps being the spunky one!



As we were leaving the rescue site, one of the vets found a lone VERY hydrocephalic pup (eyes barely open) in the house, and gave it to me to keep warm on the ride back. We cuddled all the way back to the shelter, and then I held her and kissed her as the vet helped give her a pair of angel wings.

I keep thinking of that little pup and am hoping she is watching over our three


----------



## zack

They look to be thriving and are so unbelievably gorgeous, give them a kiss from me.


----------



## Abbylynn

Rescued said:


> We all have a feeling daddy is a Chi, but won't be able to tell for a few more weeks. They just look very chi-like, and the coloring reminds me more of a Chi than of a pom.
> 
> QUOTE=Abbylynn;2474761]They are soooo adorable! I am in love with greybear.


I am too. The foster mom in me always tries *not* to get attached to the tiniest baby, because I know how quickly they can go downhill and somehow am trying to guard my heart. She did get fluids today as she was a bit dehydrated but is still lively and wanting to nurse. Good thoughts everyone! I have formula and will start to supplement if needed. Fingers crossed they keep growing and doing well.

Also... cutest mom ever?



Here are the babies. You can see how much smaller greybear is... but fingers crossed that she keeps being the spunky one!



As we were leaving the rescue site, one of the vets found a lone VERY hydrocephalic pup (eyes barely open) in the house, and gave it to me to keep warm on the ride back. We cuddled all the way back to the shelter, and then I held her and kissed her as the vet helped give her a pair of angel wings.

I keep thinking of that little pup and am hoping she is watching over our three [/QUOTE]

That story just gave me chills and tears. Prayers for the pups.


----------



## Rescued

Abbylynn said:


> That story just gave me chills and tears. Prayers for the pups.


It was a very hard thing to stomach. I knew pup probably wasnt going to make it (was literally found alone in a box in the house) but wanted to try to bottlefeed anyway for a few days and let pup go on its own. When we got back, our vet looked at it (hydrocephalus so bad that the top of her little head was squishy to the touch) and said "Rescued, it took me a long time to learn this as a vet. Sometimes the greatest gift we can give suffering animals is the gift to let them go when they are in pain."

So I got to hold pup and kiss her and tell her everything was going to be so good while she went. Rest in peace little baby, and keep watching over us!

Angel pup below- riding back against my chest.



Momma and pups are all doing good this morning. It got down below freezing overnight here, and I am so glad that everyone is inside for the first time in their lives.


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwwe .... Bless the little Angels heart. May she be running at the Bridge right now. 

I am also glad to hear that Mom and Pups are in a nice warm and caring environment.


----------



## Rescued

We have ears opening! And babies getting fatter.... 9 oz (grey) and 11oz (two fatties) yesterday!







beginning exposure to different surfaces!


----------



## Sibe

Heart = puddle of goo. They are SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom

They are just too cute.  I love the little dark chocolate one. 

So sorry to hear about the little angel that has passed. May she be running at the bridge right now looking over the rest.


----------



## 5 s corral

:whoo:They are soooo cute and she seems so happy 
you are doing a great job


----------



## Rescued

tee hee.


----------



## Abbylynn

They are toooooo cute!!!!


----------



## SheltieQuirks

The white tipped paw of the chocolate one is _killing me_. They're just darling, but that chocolate one makes me want to run out and get a Pomeranian...


----------



## BubbaMoose

They are precious! I love the little gray one. Ugh! Is that a boy or a girl?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaPup

I loooooooooooooooove the fuzzies!!!!! Great job you and mom-pom are doing!  
Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## DJEtzel

Love the updates. It warms my heart, and vibes for all of them to keep on growing! 

I had to make the call to put down a kitten a few weeks ago in the same condition your pup was in, from the sounds of it. Someone called me and said they found it in a box outside the library, maybe 2-3 weeks old? I told her to bring it to me and I'd bottle feed it if I could. She brought it to the clinic and it was in no condition to be fighting any longer. No weight on it at all, soaking wet, almost no heart beat left... Had the vet on staff check her over to see if she thought fluids would do anything, but I pretty much knew all hope was lost. I cuddled her (I don't know why I called it a girl since everything is a boy around here...) one last time and let the vet help her along. It is extremely sad, but I know it makes you and I both feel better knowing the animal didn't suffer on it's own for how ever much longer it would have... 

That's the only thing that keeps me doing this, sometimes. 

I can't wait to see how these babies progress, and what sorts of families they eventually get adopted into.. (maybe a df home!? OR YOUR HOME!?) I love that little chocolate guy but I couldn't own a dog that small permanently with Sir in the house. Glad you're posting so many pictures.  

(can you tell I'm a little bit emotional and eager today?)


----------



## kcomstoc

OMG they are so cute ....also I'm sorry that the one pup didn't make it


----------



## Rescued

So... we have open ears now, and are trying to walk. Actively escaping over the 2" ledge of the crate so its going to be baby pool time soon! Two larger ones are 13 oz, little greybear is 10 ounces!

I have a favorite now too... not saying who though! ya'll can guess until it finally comes out.

"Seriously... these things are huge now."



Big fuzz!



I call them my fat drunk burritos because they stumble around like, well... tipsy burritos would.



The first time I didn't crate mom when I left (just left crate opening into xpen) and I come home to her sound asleep upside down in the food bowl. Not making this up. (of course she woke up as soon as I got my phone to take a picture)



Shes a ghost for halloween!



She was supposed to be a hunter. She pushed away the camo.



And my little college student.


----------



## Abbylynn

Lol! Those photos are absolutely precious! They made me smile and laugh out loud!


----------



## So Cavalier

Oh my God, they are so adorable! I would never get anything done. I would just sit and watch them all day! Sad about the little one that didn't make it. I hate puppy mills with such a passion. You and Mom Pom are awesome. The babies will be as big as her soon!


----------



## Laurelin

Omg this is the cutest thread ever! I don't know how I missed it. I love the little chocolate sable one. <3 I want a puppy!


----------



## Rescued

They started wagging their tails and tried wet food today... they don't even have teeth yet, eager little beavers. Also please comment if you've been watching this! I don't want to keep posting pictures if nobody is following.

Sable was the only one that would hold still.



tasting the can.



she reminds me of a tiny cropped pittie!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Too cute and so small!


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwwe .......


----------



## aiw

Keep posting!

And also maybe send me that little grey one. I'll be checking the mail.


----------



## GrinningDog

Aaaww! I can only imagine how cute they are when they wag their little tails.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Keep posting, please! I love hearing about them and watching them grow. 

Also need the one with the white on her chest. Like...need. TOOCUTE.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack

I am totally following, and if we're placing orders I want the sable. ;-)


----------



## Kayota

I'm looking! They are too cute


----------



## gingerkid

How did I miss this thread!? They are getting cuter by the day.


----------



## Sibe

Following and loving. More more more!!


----------



## Crantastic

Fluffy babies! I like puppies when they're this age.


----------



## cookieface

Definitely watching this thread for updates! I will take the brown one, please.


----------



## kcomstoc

The chocolate one is my fav


----------



## zack

You should be so proud of them, they are growing so beautifully, they are all adorable but can I have choccy, he is the bee's knees.


----------



## CindyLooHoo

Ahhhh!!! Oh my god, they're just too much. I totally lost it with the "College Student" paper spectacles. Too adorable! And what a both wonderful and heartbreaking rescue story.


----------



## DJEtzel

Why am I not getting updates for this thread!? 

ADORABLE.


----------



## Rescued

Yay! Posting more now that I know people are watching haha.

(motivated by comments, ya'll, keep em coming.)

Sweet mamma lexibelle! She always buries her food (to hide it from other dogs  so there are chunks of food everywhere in the expen.



Over four weeks old and this is how tiny they are.



Bable! (baby sable)



Baby G (does she not look like a tiny pit?! I am seriously wondering if litter had two daddies, other two look like poms but she just screams Chi.)



Fatty.



Choco



Sorry for crappier pictures! they are moving around like real puppies now!


----------



## kcomstoc

Awes  she's gorgeous and so are her puppies


----------



## So Cavalier

Never can see too many pictures of these adorable little babies! They look like little Evoks.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Love the pics and the updates.. way too cute.....


----------



## BellaPup

Rescued said:


> Yay! Posting more now that I know people are watching haha.
> 
> (motivated by comments, ya'll, keep em coming.)


How can anyone NOT watch??? Puppieeeesssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:becky:

They are the CUTEST fluffy drunk burrito's I've ever seen!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Rescued said:


> Yay! Posting more now that I know people are watching haha.
> 
> (motivated by comments, ya'll, keep em coming.)
> 
> Sweet mamma lexibelle! She always buries her food (to hide it from other dogs  so there are chunks of food everywhere in the expen.
> 
> 
> 
> Over four weeks old and this is how tiny they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Bable! (baby sable)
> 
> 
> 
> Baby G (does she not look like a tiny pit?! I am seriously wondering if litter had two daddies, other two look like poms but she just screams Chi.)
> 
> 
> 
> Fatty.
> 
> 
> 
> Choco
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for crappier pictures! they are moving around like real puppies now!


Oooooh! Such fuzzy fur! ... and teeny feet!  Sable looks almost the size Leah Lu was at 10 weeks old. But I am sure he is smaller. She was 3.4 pounds.


----------



## Rescued

Abbylynn said:


> Oooooh! Such fuzzy fur! ... and teeny feet!  Sable looks almost the size Leah Lu was at 10 weeks old. But I am sure he is smaller. She was 3.4 pounds.


hee hee! yep, sable is 15 ounces right now


----------



## Rescued

i am so lucky i get to see all of this


----------



## Rescued

no but SERIOUSLY YALL





I think momma got with a pom AND a chi. She just doesn't look like her sisters... and those ears SCREAM chi to me.


----------



## ireth0

It's so flipping cute I might explode.


----------



## kcomstoc

You're crush is the chi looking one  right?


----------



## BubbaMoose

Rescued said:


> no but SERIOUSLY YALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think momma got with a pom AND a chi. She just doesn't look like her sisters... and those ears SCREAM chi to me.


She's honestly perfect and I want her desperately. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayota

If I had room for another dog I would literally make a road trip just to get one of these pups. Oh my.


----------



## Abbylynn

You should soooo keep her!


----------



## GrinningDog

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! PUPPY WANT.


----------



## Rescued

Tee-hee! We almost have teeth!


----------



## Canyx

I want one.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Oh man. Gah. So fluffy.


----------



## luv2byte

I'm in love w Moose...but...no more dogs, two is enough & thankfully too far away to be tempting.


----------



## DJEtzel

So darn adorable!


----------



## Rescued

Seepee puppies!



First time outside! (on the porch)


----------



## taquitos

They need to stop being so cute oh my god I am dying over here I NEED one!


----------



## Sibe

It's a puppy bunny!!!!


----------



## Rescued

Okay, one crazy week later and we are full on tail wagging when I kiss them, growling and playing, and starting to eat dry food. Momma is still working on weaning. We also met a state representative to talk about puppy mills! I am also pretty convinced (ear set, fur) that choco and sable have a pom dad, and momma got bred twice and gbaby has a chi dad. We got two grey chi/pom crosses from the same mill (adults) and they look exactly like gbear.

Also I now understand what good breeders mean when they say that they'll match the puppy to the person. They all have such different personalities!

G is 1.1 lbs, other two are 1.6!





after breakfast, before cleaning...







I promise I'm not holding her anywhere near as tightly as it appears.


----------



## Abbylynn

They are just too precious! I hope they get the best forever homes there are!


----------



## Rescued

Abbylynn said:


> They are just too precious! I hope they get the best forever homes there are!


I want to keep one so bad, but amongst other reasons...

Poms are SO. YAPPY. Bubba doesn't bark for anything, and I like it that way. With the amount of barking I get to hear at work, I do NOT need a barky dog at home.


----------



## Abbylynn

Yes .... we need to remember that the cute little yappy puppies grow up to be adult yappy puppies! Lol!  If I had absolutely no dogs .... I would love to have GBear. She is going to be a treat for someone.


----------



## Sibe

Precious adorable fluffy babies! Even though they're clearly growing, they are still SO TINY!!


----------



## Rescued

Sibe said:


> Precious adorable fluffy babies! Even though they're clearly growing, they are still SO TINY!!


It makes me laugh how this happens with all my fosters. They look HUGE to me, literally, especially compared to mom just because I've seen them grow in person. I pulled them out of the mill at like 3 days old, and here is them when I got them at two weeks (they were at vets office under 24/7 monitoring for those two weeks). I wish I had a picture of them at the mill. The (then) litter of all five fit in my cupped hands. There is an evidence photograph somewhere but we weren't allowed to have our camera phones on the property obviously.

UGH my upload thing is being ridiculous right now but i will post the youngest pic i have when i can.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Look at how big they are getting! I love all the photo updates! I hope they find the best homes!


----------



## MimiAzura

their ears are up? 
I thought pom puppies ears started out down... 

They are friggen adorable by the way <3
I LOVE the chocolate coloured bubba!


----------



## Rescued

I've been slacking on uploading pictures. Six weeks old, first vax yesterday, slowly crossing off all of the Rule of Sevens socialization stuff! I am 100% that Greybear has a Chi daddy, the other two are def poms.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

happy 6 weeks little ones...    too cute with the the hats lol ...


----------



## DJEtzel

I'm dying inside. Too much cute!!


----------



## CindyLooHoo

Oh my gaaaaaaawd tiny paper birthday hats?!? AHHHH!!!!


----------



## aiw

Can we get a puppy update? And..... maybe some more photos? I _might_ be living out my puppy fever vicariously through DF.


----------



## Rescued

Ask and ye shall recieve! Home for two days and FINALLY have a place (parents fenced backyard) that I know is infectious disease free, so first time on grass! They loved it! They literally ran around for probably 15 minutes in the backyard, it was so nice for them. Currently napping hard in parents kitchen, I need to get a picture of all SEVEN dogs in the house right now! Bubba, Toby, Hattie, Lex and 3 pups! It was a fun two hour drive home with four dogs in the car and pouring night rain the entire way back.













and a toast watching bubba <3


----------



## Sibe

Oh my jkfjdjhjbjkfydesffbv!!!!

I'm broken. Way too cute.


----------



## cookieface

They are too cute! Looks like momma dog is getting some much-needed rest.


----------



## Rescued

Greybear is going to see the vet tomorrow as she's not gained in about a week  puffy sisters are about 24oz, she is about 19 oz. Seven weeks old!







Friend is holding them so i can snap pictures. They are so hard to get pictures of now!

I want to keep greybear so bad. Everyone tell me its a bad idea!


----------



## gingerkid

If it were me, I'd be wanting to keep them all! My goodness!

I hope Greybar is okay!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

thanks    lol.. update was great !!!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom

oh my they are just too cute for words! I hope everything checks out well at the vet.


----------



## Abbylynn

How is Greybear doing today?


----------



## Rescued

Greybear has been diagnosed with a significant heart murmur, a severe grade 5 of 6. Our vet wants to recheck her in a few weeks but her prognosis is unknown. I am aware that heart murmurs can change and even be idiopathic (disappear?) so that is what I am hoping for right now. We will see.

Everyone is doing great other than that


----------



## Sibe

Oh no  Hoping the the best, keep us updated.


----------



## CptJack

Rescued said:


> Greybear has been diagnosed with a significant heart murmur, a severe grade 5 of 6. Our vet wants to recheck her in a few weeks but her prognosis is unknown. I am aware that heart murmurs can change and even be idiopathic (disappear?) so that is what I am hoping for right now. We will see.
> 
> Everyone is doing great other than that


I have everything crossed for her. Bug also has a grade V heart murmur and it's a bit symptomatic, but she's pushing 7 years old and happy as a clam. I know that doesn't mean it'll apply for your little one, but I have things crossed and good thoughts headed that way.


----------



## cookieface

Rescued said:


> Greybear has been diagnosed with a significant heart murmur, a severe grade 5 of 6. Our vet wants to recheck her in a few weeks but her prognosis is unknown. I am aware that heart murmurs can change and even be idiopathic (disappear?) so that is what I am hoping for right now. We will see.
> 
> Everyone is doing great other than that


Sending good thoughts to Greybear. Glad to hear everything else is going well.


----------



## gingerkid

Rescued said:


> Greybear has been diagnosed with a significant heart murmur, a severe grade 5 of 6. Our vet wants to recheck her in a few weeks but her prognosis is unknown. I am aware that heart murmurs can change and even be idiopathic (disappear?) so that is what I am hoping for right now. We will see.


Idopathic = arising spontaneously without a clear cause.

I hope your vet can figure out what is causing it, so that you have a better idea of the prognosis and/or can figure out how to treat it?


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwwe .... Sending prayer to Greybear. My one Doberman was diagnosed with a heart murmur at the age of 12 weeks. I do not remember the grade though. He outgrew his. I hope the same for Greybear.


----------



## 3doglady

Prayers sent that Greybear grows out of it and her next appt is better news.

She is too cute for words.


----------



## Rescued

Attempt to order XXS pjs online: fail. Currently trying to shrink them in the dryer.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Prayers sent for Greybear love the PJ's...


----------



## Abbylynn

Love those pj's!  Hang in there Greybear! You can beat this!


----------



## aiw

Dangit, I want that pup sooooo bad!!!!

What a cutie.

EDIT: Oh, I hadn't read all the way through. Poor greybear! Hopefully it resolves itself as murmurs occasionally do. Good thoughts your way!


----------



## BubbaMoose

You and Greybear are in my thoughts, Rescued.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gingerkid

Rescued said:


> Attempt to order XXS pjs online: fail. Currently trying to shrink them in the dryer.


She can come live with me if this whole "foster" thing doesn't work out...


----------



## Rescued

Eheheheh.







He is such a good boy with the pups. Guess whose holding a ball?


----------



## Daenerys

I think you should keep Greybear  Bummed that I left before I got to meet these guys! They're all so adorable!


----------



## DJEtzel

TOO. Much.


----------



## taquitos

AHhh they're so tiny compared to your labs!

I too think you should keep Greybear 

Sending positive vibes your way for Greybear's health <3


----------



## gingerkid

Rescued said:


> Eheheheh.


Oh my goodness! She is the same size as the pine needles!


----------



## Abbylynn

Rescued said:


> Attempt to order XXS pjs online: fail. Currently trying to shrink them in the dryer.



Have you tried ferret clothing?


----------



## 3doglady

Abbylynn said:


> Have you tried ferret clothing?


Oh my. You weren't kidding. There is actually a market for ferret clothing. Would've never thunk it.


----------



## Rescued

Offsite vet appointment is in the works for next week, apparently imaging person is out the rest of this week. I will hope for decent news, or at least a KNOWN prognosis- treatable in some way to any degree would be awesome.

She got a ferret sweatshirt today! Fits the best out of anything we've found thus far.

Talked to our main "dog intake" person today and the plan is for all pups to stay until the new year, so that they can be near 12 weeks when adopted as I know that is really recommended for small breeds. I am getting a bit exhausted but will have to tough it out for the well being of everyone  Mom has not been HW tested yet... so prayers that she tests negative and will be able to be spayed along with choco and sable after the new year. Right now the plan is for greybear to just stay put- basically, we are hoping that the offsite appointment will let us know what the course of action should be with her. If she will be a huge anesthesia risk (dependent on the actual defect) then she will not ever be spayed and therefore will not ever be adopted out, and will be in what we call "perma foster" for the remainder of her life. If she can be spayed, we will look into when would be the best time to do it and it will likely be a few months before that happens.

Prayers this somehow all works out... the new service dog pup is coming in late january so hopefully I will somehow be able to juggle everything.

Also, prayers that Nug stays IN THE PROGRAM and no flunking out, because the house is full! haha!

pictures from today. Eight weeks of freedom!







The ferret sweater!!! That was the only design available at petco hahaha
(and good god I promise I'm not a hoarder. Exam time + working + all these dogs = no clean room for a while! You can see the physics for dummies book hahaha)



before:
(and OH DEAR GOD THE COUCH. This is what labs do, everyone.)



after my shoddy alterations (I need to have a bunch because they get dirty so fast with littermates!)



Keep us in your thoughts! I know god doesn't give us what we want, but what we need. So I guess this is what we all needed right now


----------



## Sibe

Yes, and it seems especially true with dogs that the ones you get are the ones you need at that time. Great that they are staying until 12 weeks, rough on you but you can make it! I'm sure they'll be adopted in no time when they're available. If DF people haven't claimed them all already!


----------



## gingerkid

Rescued said:


> Keep us in your thoughts! I know god doesn't give us what we want, but what we need. So I guess this is what we all needed right now


Greybear looks like such a diva!


----------



## Kayota

God if I had room in my life for a new dog right now I would be applying for Greybear if/when she's available, I am IN LOVE with that puppy.


----------



## Rescued

So we went to the e-vet last night because Greybear was lying on her side and being super lethargic. They did xrays- So the vet is pretty sure she has PDA- Patent Ductus Arteriosis. She had an xray and heart is obviously enlarged (bad) but she was not in heart failure yet (good). Prognosis is unknown and hopefully vet appt next week will do more diagnostics, but without surgery (5-8k) to correct the defect her lifespan is going to be under a year, vet said likely about 6 months but that she can go into heart failure at any time and suddenly drop dead.

UGH.

Why does this stuff happen?


----------



## Abbylynn

Rescued said:


> So we went to the e-vet last night because Greybear was lying on her side and being super lethargic. They did xrays- So the vet is pretty sure she has PDA- Patent Ductus Arteriosis. She had an xray and heart is obviously enlarged (bad) but she was not in heart failure yet (good). Prognosis is unknown and hopefully vet appt next week will do more diagnostics, but without surgery (5-8k) to correct the defect her lifespan is going to be under a year, vet said likely about 6 months but that she can go into heart failure at any time and suddenly drop dead.
> 
> UGH.
> 
> Why does this stuff happen?


I am so very very sorry. I am very fond of Greybear myself.  I am still sending prayers both your ways .... I only hope she gets treatment if possible before this happens. If she does not make it in the end .... I guess it is something we will never know. I just have to look at things like this as they were sent here as a learning experience or a life lesson .... and once they have done their job they are called home.

I have to look at it that way because when Leeo passed ..... I asked myself why ... all I can figure is that he taught me to give of my heart freely again. That is something I have not been able to do in years. He did his job .... now it is time for his reward ... running free at The Bridge all new again.


----------



## DJEtzel

I'm really, really sorry. I would start looking at fundraising/ private donations or grants to get the surgery paid off!


----------



## taquitos

Poor Greybear  So is the rescue going to decide whether or not they will do the surgery?


----------



## gingerkid

DJEtzel said:


> I'm really, really sorry. I would start looking at fundraising/ private donations or grants to get the surgery paid off!


THIS!

I bet there are members here who would be willing to donate to the cause... *cough*


----------



## Rescued

We should be able to get the funding (or I am thinking we can) IF the vet determines it will really be in her best interest- from what I know the surgery is super risky due in part to the anesthesia itself and the fact that you're messing with the heart which is a vital organ.

The mill bust that she came from was headed by the HSUS, so I would imagine there is funding somewhere for it. Now it just depends on the echo next week (which I am HOPING is what they have planned, but im not positive) to determine if the defect is correctable and/or worth correcting.

Everyone at work is telling me to JUST CALM DOWN! and I'm calm, I just ask too many questions and people always mistake that for panicking 

So. We will see.


----------



## DJEtzel

Well if you do need help with funding, please let us know... Like Ginger said..  I'm hopefully starting a new job soon and would be happy to donate a bit towards that, even if it was a very risky surgery. 

Personally, I would rather risk it and have her not make it than not try and know she's going to have a short life... If possible, you know? I obviously don't know all of the facts surrounding this either and I'm definitely not trying to say you or the organization don't want her to have the surgery... I think we've all just grown so attached, this is heartbreaking. 

But I'm so glad she's with you having an awesome quality of life in the meantime with her litter mates, mom, and surrogate brother(s)?


----------



## ireth0

I know it's just been a few days but any updates on how Greybear is doing?


----------



## Rescued

We have a doctors appointment tomorrow to hopefully get an echo done and see whats going on in there and if there are multiple issues or just one. I'm trying not to get too hopeful.

She has been 25 ounces for a few days now, so she is increasing! Just doing so veeeeeeeery slowly haha.

I will keep yall updated on what the vet says. She is still active and asymptomatic unless you count her getting tired faster than her sisters. And momma took a few days off from nursing and decided greybear needed more milk, so at least she's getting that still!



tiny pajama gremlin.


----------



## Rescued

Just an update, the vet couldn't tell anything conclusive from the echo because "She's just so tiny!" So we know there's a defect somewhere in some valve, but what it is/ is it even operable is unknown.

So yeah. Feeling kind of downtrodden. I hate unknowns.


----------



## 3doglady

I'm sorry. Unkowns are tough, especially with someone in your care. You're doing a great job and despite the sad news, I think she touched your heart in a positive way. Have you had a chance to look into funding for the surgery?


----------



## Abbylynn

Yes ... unknowns are really tough and scary and sad all together. I am still pulling for her and sending good thoughts and many prayers to Greybear.


----------



## BubbaMoose

How's everything going with these guys?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rescued

Phew!

Well, I was hoping to keep them until 12 weeks (get adopted out second week in January) BUT roomate that owes me tons of money for bills is using that as an excuse to be petty and this morning decided that they needed to not be in the kitchen anymore and had to go into my room.'

[in all fairness I have said all along that if they were bothered by them then pups could go into my room, its more the fact that she wasn't bothered by them for seven weeks and then suddenly as soon as I made her sign papers last night promising me she would pay me this month... suddenly they are a nuisance! lol]

So, currently trying to figure out if there is a way we can get sable and choc spayed and into new homes this week and then I will only have to fit mom and grey into my tiny bathroom.

Other than that everyone is doing fabulous, puppies are a ton of work and I am puppied out but everyone is healthy, happy, and crazy active! I will try to get some pictures today, I have had back to back exams the end of last week and my last one today at 2pm so I am just barely hangin in there!


----------



## DJEtzel

Don't you love when roommates pull that card? XD


----------



## Brooke07

So cute


----------



## Rescued

I think we're about 9 weeks now? Time flies.

Grey is a mommas girl, love her to death and she is spunky as all get-out. Honestly *fingers crossed* have not noticed any issues lately, she has good stamina and has actually been consistently gaining weight. Is about 2 lbs today, gained 4 oz in the last week which is HUGE!

Sable is feisty and is going to give someone a run for their money. She is definitely the smartest of the bunch and is the tattletale screamer- she has this high pitched battle cry and lets us know ANYTIME someone is doing something she doesn't like. Keeps her sisters in line and is true to her nickname, Stinky sassy sable. I love her, she is everything I think of when I think "Pomeranian." She is bubbas favorite.

Choco is just the little well rounded girl, not a troublemaker and sweet to boot. She is going to make an awesome dog, great personality and just easygoing and awesome. 

(grey is still much smaller, she just looks big in this picture)


----------



## Abbylynn

They are all just too adorable!  I am glad to hear that Greybear is improving and gaining weight!


----------



## Canyx

Thanks for the update!
I LOOOOOOOOVVVEEE Sable!


----------



## taquitos

Awwwww!! They're all so cute!!

Greybear looks very different from the other two -- I definitely see some chi there!

Soooo are you keeping Grey? Hehe


----------



## Rescued

taquitos said:


> Awwwww!! They're all so cute!!
> 
> Greybear looks very different from the other two -- I definitely see some chi there!
> 
> Soooo are you keeping Grey? Hehe


She technically can't be adopted ever until she is spayed, and I'm not sure if she'll ever be spayed due to the heart thing.

But yeah. Never say never, but I don't think she's ever going anywhere


----------



## Kayota

GOOD! I gotta see how my favorite fluffball grows


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Thanks for the update  they are just too sweet for words...


----------



## taquitos

Rescued said:


> She technically can't be adopted ever until she is spayed, and I'm not sure if she'll ever be spayed due to the heart thing.
> 
> But yeah. Never say never, but I don't think she's ever going anywhere


Hehe well I hope you keep her  Would be nice to have a fellow pomeranian-chihuahua owner on here


----------



## Rescued

So I planned a trip long before the puppies to go fly and visit a friend for New Years. Puppies are at another foster home. SO MUCH FOR VACATION.

All I want is my greybear. Seriously, at this point in time I would rather sit in a closet with her for a week, but that wouldn't be fun for her 

sigh. wooo, new years :/


----------

